# Does it matter if he talks about other women



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have posted before and things between us are bettre I dont snoop anymore and my self esteem is coming back...Does it really matter what he says(flirts etc) when youre not around aslong as he treats me well and shows me he loves me? No arguing now as I am taking this as it comes and starting to trust him and believe what he says..If I se any signs of mistrust Ill leave had the talk and he knows for some reason this time I will walk...


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you value yourself so little that you'll allow yourself to stay involved with a man who flirts with other women?


----------



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

No I value myself pretty highly now..as for flirting I should have corrected myself..not flirting with women as such...just chatting with his male friends about women..


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

DT4379 said:


> No I value myself pretty highly now..as for flirting I should have corrected myself..not flirting with women as such...just chatting with his male friends about women..


Please understand that all men will do this. Yes we are dogs and do talk about women as an object at times but this should not be done anywhere near an ear shot of a wife out of respect !! 

Men will talk , peek and admire a woman but if he comes home to his wife and thus make passionate love because of this then ...... is there that much of an issue ?? Good luck !!


----------



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes i am strating to understand that men may talk like this now an dthat he may flirt with women but he always mentions in the conversation that :my girlfriend works at ..." or " my girlfriend did this..." and to be hoest he always comes home to me smiling and the first thing he does is give me a big hug and ask how my day was....So maybe I was worng to snoop and listen to his conversations btu I am learning to trust that if he doesnt wnat to be with me and marry me he wouldnt...


----------

